# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  واشنطن تنفرد بانتقاد دمشق في مؤتمر جيران العراق

## Sad Story

اتهمت دبلوماسية أميركية تشارك في اجتماع تستضيفه سوريا لدول جوار العراق دمشق بتوفير ملاذ آمن لمن أسمتهم بالإرهابيين الذي يشنون هجمات في العراق.

وقالت القائمة بالأعمال الأميركية مورا كونيلي في اجتماع أمني مغلق بدمشق أمس إن على سوريا التوقف عن السماح لما وصفتها بالشبكات الإرهابية باستخدام سوريا قاعدة ضد العراق.

المزيد..

----------

